# msconfig shortcut



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

This is most certainly old news for many, but a little tip for those who may not know. _For Windows XP, that is_

I've read many times over about launching "Run" and typing "msconfig." I use msconfig a lot, so I've created a shortcut. Just right-click the application and create a shortcut.

C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\msconfig.exe


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Is there one for WinMe ?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

t's here in ME Joe, just right click it, send to desktop (shortcut).

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSCONFIG.EXE


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers ! Moby


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Did the same thing for the d/L I got for w95.Had to first put it in c\windows\system folder, then made the short cut to desk top.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Iaavagent,
Sent the same d/l msconfig.exe,from www2.whidbey.com to my brother,he still prefers win95 to xp,does the msconfig d/l work ok?,he's away at the moment so I don't know if he's tried it yet.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Alfie,
Have had no problems with it at all. Just make sure he puts it in the system folder, per my post, then makes a short cut to it.

I use W95 on a old pute but have XP HE on another. I too prefer
W95 for basic use,nothing fancey mind you.XP affords more flexibility but more complex until you get use to it. My wife uses XP pute for Photos,Geneology etc. The old pute was giving to me by my son when he bought a new one with xp on it.

We and son have had many problems with xp pute and not sure if it's xp or the pute..Actually on the 95 pute ,it's faster on the net than xp and I'm at 150mh with 64 ram and xp is at 1.3gh with 512 ram. Lots of junk on the xp but Mrs told me "hands off"!,but she'll come around to letting me clean it up when it gets to a crawl!

Take care.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Excellent tip... it works well on 98se...did the same for screensaver as well...


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iaavagent:_
> *Alfie,
> Have had no problems with it at all. Just make sure he puts it in the system folder, per my post, then makes a short cut to it.*


Will do,and thanks for your reply 


> *
> but more complex until you get use to it.*


That's what he keeps saying,everytime he want's to know something about XP,I look up Dougnox's site,and try and explain how to do it over the phone,he's not had puter's all that long so he's still learning.


> *
> Mrs told me "hands off"!,but she'll come around to letting me clean it up when it gets to a crawl!
> *


That's the next phone call I'm waiting for


----------

